# My tiny MAC collection..



## BehindxHerxEyes (Apr 17, 2006)

I decided I had just enough to post my collection...

My MAC on the floor..







Naked You MSF. Select Sheer pressed powder in NC20
Trend Pallette. Teal holiday Stashette brush set. 213 brush. 
Lucky jade-Taupographic-Sea Me-Gracious Me-Beighing Shadestick. 
Coco-Pink Opal-Bright Coral full size pigments. 
Bare canvas paint. Sandy B. frost lipstick. 
Cornflower, Melon, Dusty Coral, White Gold, Rose, Landscape Green, True Chartreuse, Silver Fog, Golden Olive, Chocolate, Silver Glitter, Light Green Glitter, Vanilla, Crystalled Purple glitter, Naked, Forest Green, Blue Gliiter and Bright Coral Pigment samples. 

Closeup of my gorgeous shadows..






from top to bottom, left to right.

Swimming, Sprout, Auqadisiac, Shimmermoss
Tempting, Black tied, Freshwater, Overgrown
Pink Freeze, Love bud, Gleam, Idol Eyes
Petalescent, Parfait Amour, Iris Print, Digit
Leisuretime, Creme de Violet, Swish

Shadows, Pigments, Pigment samples..






Entire traincase..






:not pictured: Shroom e/s and Brush Cleanser

This doesnt compare to most of the collections on here, but Im proud of it!!!

:Edit:
I bought Juxt, and Steamy e/s and Peacocked softsparkle pencil.


----------



## luminious (Apr 17, 2006)

way better then mine. u have some good color choices.


----------



## simar (Apr 17, 2006)

that's a great collection! is that a shimpagne skinfinish? its pretty!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 17, 2006)

You Have A Fantastic Collection Girlie!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 18, 2006)

nice collection!  good variety of items/colors


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Apr 18, 2006)

Thank you ladies. Its actually Naked You skinfinish-which I never use. I added what everything was in case there were any more questions.. 

<3


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

That's not tiny at all...it's fab!


----------



## m00nl1ght (Apr 27, 2006)

i <3 ur purple e/s collection ^^


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, what a fab collection, especially your e/s! Oh, and I LOVE your avatar!


----------



## ^wendy^ (May 15, 2006)

I like how you organise your things in the traincase! So neat!


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------

